# Which is the cheapest Nokia EDGE Phone?



## alsiladka (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey guys, one of my friend needs a phone just to connect to the net on the laptop, so which shall be the cheapest EDGE phone which can be used to connect to the internet on the laptop?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

6070 i guess....


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 7, 2007)

6070 hes edge??????


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 7, 2007)

^^^ why wud i suggest him otherwise?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 8, 2007)

^ is it class 10 ?


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ No i think its Class 6. For Class 10 he'll have to buy 5200.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2007)

tell him to get a 3110c.. Just 6k now..


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually the friend is a she!!

But i hope all the phones you are recommending can be used to connect to the internet using the phone as a modem?

@krazyfrog, which phone are you talking about?

She shall go for a second hand phone as she just needs it to connect to the net.


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ i'm talking about Nokia 5200.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

6070


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ yep, thats class 6 edge. these are the class 10 nokia edge phones: 6020, 6151, 6085, 5200, 3110c. outta these i guess 6020 is cheapest. u may get one for abt 4.1k or so.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 9, 2007)

Nokia 3220 also has Class 6 Edge .. I think you'll be able to find a second hand set easily ..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 9, 2007)

i like the 3220's look
people say it can be used as flashlight



but 3110c is the best buy


----------



## atanunaskar (Nov 19, 2008)

best 1 is 2600c @3000/-
i have tested this one with my pc. It is more faster than my 6600/3230.
you can alos try 3110c @4300/-

there is another 1 from "samsung" - j210 @4800/-


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 19, 2008)

Nokia 6085- 4600Rs is also good. Class10 EDGE


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 19, 2008)

Dudes and dames! Look at the post date!

Reported...


----------

